# Sofie Gråbøl 3x



## Olgi1310 (27 Nov. 2010)

in Deutschland besser bekannt als Kommissarin Lund.


----------



## General (28 Nov. 2010)

:thx: für die Raritäten


----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2010)

toll, eine Jugendsünde?


----------



## Olgi1310 (28 Nov. 2010)

Max100 schrieb:


> toll, eine Jugendsünde?



Jugend ja, Sünde nein.

"Die Augen des Wolfes" ist von 1986, es spielen u.a. Donald Sutherland und Max von Sydow mit. "Pelle der Eroberer" von 1987 hat den Oscar und die Goldene Palme bekommen. Also keine Filme, für die man sich schämen müsste.


----------



## tkoch21776 (28 Nov. 2010)

süsse bilder


----------



## Punisher (28 Nov. 2010)

danke


----------

